# Xanthoma surgery



## Millz02 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi i'm new here! My birdie Bebe is having his right wing amputated to remove a xanthoma and im so nervous. Any experiences that can be shared will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome. I hope all goes well for Bebe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry to hear that, but you may have to make the cage into something more easily accessible to him after. a good long cage that isnt tall so he cant fall and hurt himself with only one wing. you will want to make sure he cant fall outside of the cage either, you will have to have ladders for him to get back onto his cage/playgym since he wont have both wings.


----------



## Millz02 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, your advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this. We will be here for advice and support as you need it. Disabled birds can and will adapt to their disability. It is surprising how willful our little fids can be.  please update us!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

This should also be interesting to you. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26814&highlight=Xanthoma


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Bebe.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Bebe. Let us know how the surgery goes.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Thinking of you and Bebe!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Let us know how the surgery goes we are thinking of you and Bebe.


----------



## Millz02 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks all for the well wishes!! So sweet of you! Well, Bebe had his surgery today and the dr said it went well. He's staying overnight, so tomorrow I'll get an update on his progress and whether or not I can pick him up after work. Can't wait to see him! @meaggiedear, thanks so much for the link, it was extremely helpful. Made me feel a little better about all this. Again, thank you all for the support, and Iwill keep you posted! =)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Hugs** Glad Bebe is doing alright! How you doing?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! I've been waiting for an update on Bebe. I hope it continues to go well!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope the little one is doing well ! Please keep us updated.  
Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good news! I hope your little boy gets to go home today. (((hugs)))


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

So glad to hear it went well! Still thinking of you both!


----------



## Millz02 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, guys!! Your support and positive energy has made this experience so much easier!! I'm happy to report that Mr. Bebe is doing wonderfully, much better than I thought. He's pretty alert and moving around. They wound up doing a partial amputation so I guess that's good. He's got a little stump sticking out but the dr said that it'll settle in once it starts to heal and that the feathers will grow right back. I don't have any before pics, but it was pretty much like the birdie in the link I was sent yesterday. I'll see if I can snap a pic of him tomorrow. Tomorrow I start administering the meds, so we'll see how that goes!! Again, thank you all very very much.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm so glad it went well for you and Bebe.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy to hear the surgery went so well! How are you holding up?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is really good news. I am glad to hear Bebe is doing well.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear Bebe is doing well,please keep us updated.


----------



## Millz02 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all! Bebe is doing wonderfully! He's getting his stitches removed tomorrow! :clap:
Attached is a pic of Bebe from yesterday (sorry, couldn't figure out how to rotate). You can see where his wing was partially removed. Thank you all for your support and advice.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor bebe! But I'm glad he is doing so well!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like he is healing nicely. I am sure he will be glad to have the stitches removed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a trooper!! He's looking great!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad that Bebe is doing so well! Tough birdy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He looks so good, and I bet he feels much better too! You're doing a great job with him and he's very lucky to have you.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy hear Bebe is doing so well!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Bebe is doing well!


----------

